# crappie club



## bttmline

I was just wondering if anyone out there might be members of a crappie club or maybe starting one. I live right in the middle of the Muskingum Watershed and have always loved crappie, yes, even more than saugeye. but would like to hook up with some folks who would like to fish for slabs more than just in the spring in my neck of the woods.
bttmline


----------



## husky hooker

count me in


----------



## JimG

When I write about Crappies in the paper the e-mails I get go off the machine in questions.
Maybe if you post on bullitian boards a meeting at Mc Donalds some evening for anyone interested in Crappies might be a way for you to get started.

There's tons of folks who enjoy crappie fishing and there's so many methods to explore , you may find those willing to share and in return polish up different skills to catching those Silver Slabs that they are unaware of.

In many local papers there's and area where you can post a meeting for those interested and it's free.
I think you can find enough fisherpeople interested in finding new fishing friends and learning new ways to fish for them and areas.

I have a passion for Crappies and when I write about a certain area and the method I find the next day numbers who show up in those areas and I end up giving a class on methods and how it can apply to any area. I think most folks like yourself want to find ways to improve their ability to catch crappies anytime.

Just some thoughts,
JimG


----------



## Ruminator

Good idea. Has this gone anywhere yet?


----------



## CountryKat

Man I would love to do this but I live in NW Ohio.


----------



## bttmline

I have not yet got to following through with this. I will after the X-mas holiday
bttmline


----------



## tcba1987

i know fishing for crappies is very popular in many areas, there are MANY crappie tournaments held yearly now. i just recently started reading crappie magazine and was amazed with all of the techniques that are used for crappie fishing. im sure if you can get this started that there would be a TON of interest in a Crappie Club. i am a multi species angler and definitely would be interested.


----------



## Crappieking2001

thought i was a rare breed, i'm in north east ohio, thats all I really enjoy catching, very interested.


----------



## bttmline

Well I believe it is time to start pursueing this. I will be making up some flyers and talking to some people who might be able to help me with ideas. I think I will contact our outdoor writer in the times reporter, maybe he can mention it.
Tim


----------



## sauguy

post what you are doing here, the wife and i might be interested in some crappie fishing.


----------



## rainmaker1222

I'd like to get in on this too. Sounds like a great idea. I live close to Salt Fork and do alot of crappie fishing in the spring and early summer, But I'm kinda lost after that and would like to learn more about warm water crappie fishing. And I'm sure there's more out there who would like some new ideals.


----------



## chaunc

Guys, go to this website and contact Mike or Bob G. They are starting a crappie club in western pa. If you dont want to join, they can still give you info on getting started in ohio. www.keystonecrappie.com Tell them i sent you. chaunc


----------



## bttmline

rainmaker
that is exactly why I want to do this. I am by no means a pro at summer crappie and believe a club would be a great learning experience for many. And crappie are also a family fish, something we could do as father/mother & daughter/son outings. Saltfork would definatelely be a tournament spot. some of the best crappies in the area.
bttmline


----------



## free67

Hey guys. There has been a Ohio Crappie Trail out for the last 3 years or so.
There are spring and fall tournaments. There are different lakes that are on schedule every year. Also have a Classic at end of year. You qualify by finishing top 50 or so teams through out the regular tournaments.
Here is the site for more info.
www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com

Later


----------



## bttmline

Thanks Chaunc, I may just do that. I have started a forum on crappie.com in the ohio section. I have already got some tournament dates set for april - june. Still working up a membership package and bylaws. Yes the Buckeye Crappie challenge is out there but I believe there is room for another club that may be more oriented towards the folks who may just want to fish with their spouse or younger family member at a lower entry fee and more locally. The Buckeye Challenge is a great circuit, so don't take me the wrong way. I will have flyers and more info in the very near future.
bttmline


----------



## Big Daddy

There is definitely room for another club. I like the idea Tim, and may be interested in joining up... We'll see what happens..

We'll let everyone know if we (OGF) will be putting on another open crappie tournament, the when's, where's, and all that... We'll be discussing it in a couple weeks, so stay tuned!


----------



## bttmline

this is a note to all that showed interest here, it is a done deal. the club is a reality.
I have a tournament schedule and a club. All the details are posted on www.crappie.com . I have got people like Russ Bailey, who runs the Buckeye Crappie Challenge to give me some pointers and I also have input from Mark Gromlovits, The Crappie Killer and Slabmaster at crappie.com setting up the link for us. I want to thank these guys who were willing to take the time to help a fellow crappie hunter out and encourage me to promote the sport of crappie fishing. Please check out this site.
bttmline


----------

